
How to build a chatbot that helps people find a parking spot - tzano
https://github.com/tzano/spotFinder/blob/master/README.md
======
djhworld
Nice write up, but is the chat interface really necessary?

~~~
tzano
Thanks! The idea behind adding a chat interface is to ease the process of
accessing to the information while driving. Using Conversational UIs, the
driver doesn't need to filter and look for the information himself.

> ... Imagine driving down in the street, looking for a place to park in.
> While driving, you open your phone, look for a map or a mobile application
> that provides probabilistic estimation on where you can find empty spots,
> you take some time to open it and start looking on the map for the nearest
> parking lot .. how much time do you think you will spend scratching the
> surface of your phone before getting a ticket ?

